# Marius Dohne



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Marius Dohne finally got his pro card by winning the super heavyweight class at 2009 South African Nationals


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

fcuking awsome great lines tiny waist


----------



## IcedBlood (Sep 11, 2009)

Did he forget to take the price tag off his y's?

j/k


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

great shot. this guy's improved year on year. Fantastic shape and an impressive physique.


----------

